# Need diarrhe/vomiting advice, please



## xellil

Snorkels hasn't had real diarrhea since I got her over two years ago. Well, that's changed

Two days ago she had liquid poo squirting out behind her and then periodic diarrhea since then.

This morning she pooped out seven plum seeds and i suspect those are the source of the diarrhea. 

So the diarrhea itself wouldn't concern me so much except she's been throwing up - twice yesterday that I know of and once this morning so far. She's eating it all back up and i wouldn't think the one this morning would be hunger puke - it had chunks in it, for one thing. 

She seems ok overall - that video I took was right after she had the first bout of diarrhea. She's interested in food, yadda yadda. 

you think I should take her in to get checked out? I guess I am asking because I know my vet is going to want to give her antibiotics, stomach meds, probably x-rays, blood work. He does it EVERY time I take a dog in. 

I don't mind the blood work but snorkels has had so many x-rays I'm worried about radiating her too much. And the antibiotics and meds - bleck. I am actually looking for another vet right now. I made the wrong choice when we moved her - my vet in Indiana didn't treat dogs with the same stuff every time. She did it only if it was really needed.

you think the vomiting might just be residual plums on her stomach? Or could it possibly be a blockage? I have given her bland food the past couple of days, extra bone, and way less organs than normal because of her diarrhea.

Thank you


----------



## BeagleCountry

I had a Methley plum tree. All the plums became ripe and fell within a couple of weeks. The sugar in the plums would cause diarrhea. I do not know if plum pits are toxic but they may be. An x-ray probably would not show a plum pit but the vet may be able to feel it especially if her stomach and intestines are mostly empty. I would watch her closely. If she continues to throw up I'd call a vet. You can certainly decline meds or treatments. Maybe this is the time to find a new vet or to remind the vet that the treatment is always the same.

Hope things get better.


----------



## xellil

thanks - I read they have cyanide in them but they have to be broken for it to release, so I am hoping there's no broken ones in there. I know she can't break them herself.

i am a little encouraged that she pooped out seven of them. I just wish I knew how many went in! 

I'd have taken her to the vet long ago but otherwise she's acting normally and if I take her in and say no x-rays or meds, I'm wondering what the point of a vet is but if he could actually feel a plum pit it might be worth it for that. .


----------



## Donna Little

I would think if she had a blockage she would be in pain and not interested at all in eating. She probably just ate too many plum seeds and it's not sitting well with her. If she pukes any more I would maybe not let her re-eat it in case there are any seeds in the puke so it gets out of her system. 
I don't know what they'd do at the vet if it was toxic other than make her puke it up and it sounds like she's already doing that. I'd just offer her broth to keep her hydrated and watch her. I just don't think a dog needs antibiotics for every little thing.
And give this message to Snorkels for me: Stop eating random objects off the ground. :nono: Bad dog.


----------



## Sprocket

Snorkels...snorkels....snorkels!!!

I'd lock that little squirt up and go pick up the plums


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> I would think if she had a blockage she would be in pain and not interested at all in eating. She probably just ate too many plum seeds and it's not sitting well with her. If she pukes any more I would maybe not let her re-eat it in case there are any seeds in the puke so it gets out of her system.
> I don't know what they'd do at the vet if it was toxic other than make her puke it up and it sounds like she's already doing that. I'd just offer her broth to keep her hydrated and watch her. I just don't think a dog needs antibiotics for every little thing.
> And give this message to Snorkels for me: Stop eating random objects off the ground. :nono: Bad dog.


Oh Lordy. I never even thought about her eating back the seeds! I'm smacking myself in the forehead right now, since you can't see me.

I will tell her what you said


----------



## xellil

Sprocket said:


> Snorkels...snorkels....snorkels!!!
> 
> I'd lock that little squirt up and go pick up the plums


Yep, we were going to put up a fence but it's bigger than we thought - it's more like a tree. So several times a day we are going out and raking and picking them up.

And yes it's my fault - I have been leaving the door open and I was playing around with those videos and she wandered out there several times while I was sitting here not paying attentioin.

Of course, I always pay for not paying attention.


----------



## Sprocket

Eww I bet plum poops are so gross and sticky too.


----------



## xellil

Sprocket said:


> Eww I bet plum poops are so gross and sticky too.


Actually they've been kind of like a black water fountain going sideways


----------



## xellil

She just pooped again and it was the most normal poop I've ever seen her have, except for the eight more plum seeds in it.

Not black, not hard, almost normal texture and a huge amount, probably half a cup. And it came out like a normal dog poops - squat, poop, done.

Normally her poops are very small, hard, and black because of all the organs I feed her. And it takes her several minutes to poop.

I wish I could keep this quality of poop minus the plums.


----------



## Sprocket

That is A LOT of plums, well a lot of seeds at least.


----------



## xellil

I was sitting here oblivious I guess while she was outside scarfing up plums - 15 so far. And they aren't ripe.

At least maybe they are moving through her and not stopping up along the way. I hope.


----------



## xellil

Three more, so that makes 18.

Plus, she peed on herself while she was asleep and she only does that when she doesn't feel good.

But no pukes since early this morning.


----------



## Donna Little

Wow, I can't imagine why she'd feel bad. Seriously, 18 plums?! Even if they were TINY I wouldn't want to eat 18 plums. How did that fit into her stomach? She has to have puked and or pooped them all out by now.
Maybe she's trying to get into the Guiness Book of World Records....


----------



## chowder

Aside from it being a VAST amount of plums, it could also be the fact that it's just the fact that it's fruit making her sick. Most fruits really disagreed with Chelsy and would make her have horrible diarrhea and vomit. 

However, once she recovers from all this, now that you know what affect it has on her, you could give her a tad of prune juice when she is constipated instead of all that liver. Aren't prunes just dried up plums?


----------



## xellil

Thank goodness they aren't the big plums - they are a little bigger than a grape. And they aren't ripe; they are hard as rocks. I can't believe the volume of poop that has come out. 

She's been asleep but she's really not feeling good now. If she throws up again I'm going to take her in. I wish she would get over this stuff just once by herself - I know this sounds whiny but every time I screw up royally with her she always ends up seeming like she's on death's door and it ends up costing me hundreds to thousands of dollars and I have to look like an idiot at the vet (again) for letting her eat this stuff. It seems like I would learn but I never do.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> Aside from it being a VAST amount of plums, it could also be the fact that it's just the fact that it's fruit making her sick. Most fruits really disagreed with Chelsy and would make her have horrible diarrhea and vomit.
> 
> However, once she recovers from all this, now that you know what affect it has on her, you could give her a tad of prune juice when she is constipated instead of all that liver. Aren't prunes just dried up plums?


That's not a bad idea. She has the best poop EVER. Maybe I could do that and go back to normal amount of organs.


----------



## magicre

girl, you need some slippery elm for her....it'll coat her intestinal lining and also prevent absorption...that way, she can have the runs and get rid of whatever she's eating.

then, make her some liver or chicken broth....and don't feed her for a few hours or more. i know she's small.

i honestly don't think she needs a vet yet....since she is still acting like snorkels...

but here is something to consider....she feels better...so she's moving around more....that means better circulation....and in that video, she seemed, well, rather bouncy and youthful....my pug gets softer stools, almost loose, when he's been on a faster walk than he's used to.....exercise does that.

as long as she is acting healthy, then watch her. give her broth and fluids and wait. maybe bites of some chicken...but not full on meals.


----------



## magicre

nikie, it's not you who needs to learn.

snorkels is surrounded by everything that isn't good for her.....hell, seven plums for a human would cause diarrhea.

and she has this thing about eating everything....not a discerning palette at all.

she needs to not feel well sometimes.....i think. but that's me. i also tend to panic, but whenever i run them in, the vet gives inappropriate meds...ya know?


----------



## xellil

Thanks re - I'll have hubby pick up some slippery elm on his way home from work. Maybe it would be good to get her to empty her digestive tract. The vomiting worries me more than the diarrhea because I always worry about blockage.

She never has soft poops, ever. She has better days than others but she's always constipated to some degree. She started out with black cannon butt but when I quit giving organs it turned a normal brown color and started looking like real dog poop. I hate to say it but I love the poops she is having right now, even though it's because of the plums.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> she needs to not feel well sometimes.....i think. but that's me. i also tend to panic, but whenever i run them in, the vet gives inappropriate meds...ya know?


Oh yes I do! And I can just hear it now - antibiotics (for what??), stomach stuff - and she's had so many x-rays i've started to worry about the radiation. 

The thing she might end up needing is some hydration but I'm going to try the slippery elm and broth.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Thanks re - I'll have hubby pick up some slippery elm on his way home from work. Maybe it would be good to get her to empty her digestive tract. The vomiting worries me more than the diarrhea because I always worry about blockage.
> 
> She never has soft poops, ever. She has better days than others but she's always constipated to some degree. She started out with black cannon butt but when I quit giving organs it turned a normal brown color and started looking like real dog poop. I hate to say it but I love the poops she is having right now, even though it's because of the plums.


this dog does nothing half measure....

18 plums no matter what the size, will make a dog sick. 

make some no salt chicken broth. don't feed her. get some slippery elm and infant pedialyte just to have on hand, but don't feed it to her yet.

for today, let her be sick...the body is a wondrous thing....when it does something stupid, it expels...or tries to until we intervene and give ourselves things to stop it....and that's sometimes the worst thing we can do, because then the toxins are not expelled....and by toxin, i don't mean poison, death causing...i'm talking about 18 PLUMS.

and i know it's scary...especially her.....

i had liz on speed dial when bubba got sick....but we did get through it. he felt like crap and looked it....but i held back and did not go to the vet....instead i did what liz told me to do....

and he was okay....it took a whole day.


----------



## xellil

Thanks very much - I know one thing - I trust you guys more than I would a vet on this!


----------



## Donna Little

You should go out in the yard and gather up 18 plums and just see what that looks like as one lump sum, and then imagine it in her stomach. And you know there were probably more than that. If she weighs 10 or 12 lbs that would be a HUGE amount of something that a dog shouldn't eat. I'm sure it's just gonna take a little while for her tummy to feel okay again. Has she had any broth yet? And slippery elm definitely sounds like it needs to be on the menu before a trip to the vet.

We joked about writing a book, but I think you could write one on what happens when your dogs eats.....(fill in the blank because Snorkels has tried it all) and probably save a lot of people trips to the vet because you're a pro at handling it now.
Page 23 of the "What To Do When Your Dog Attempts Suicide book":
"When you're small dog swallows a deer carcass whole, first try prying the mouth open widely and insert tongs down their throat to grab Bambi. If that fails, insert the vacuum hose and turn on, being careful not to suck the stomach out also. This should remove the offending meal quickly and with no lasting side effects." :wink:


----------



## Liz

i am with Re on this one - maybe it come from having kids but my thought is it does not seem life altering and when you do something stupid it should minimally make you uncomfortable. Kids eat a whole pizza = stomach ache do eats 18 plums = stomach ache. Slippery Elm is perfect and broth, she should be a bit hungry before getting back to life. LoL  Take a deep breath and let her feel the tummy ache. She will be just fine. Oy all that sugar is probably what has her throwing up here and there plus at the vet they will do blood work and see elevated sugar and what not and you'll end up giving her insulin - jk. Keep us posted and hopefully Snorkels is over the worst. Maybe a new name is called for in Snorkels case - hoover, shop vac, kirby? JK You will be fine and so will Snorkels.


----------



## xellil

I'm laughing harder than i have in weeks. I'm crying I'm laughing so hard. 

THAT is going in my sig line!


----------



## xellil

Liz said:


> i am with Re on this one - maybe it come from having kids but my thought is it does not seem life altering and when you do something stupid it should minimally make you uncomfortable. Kids eat a whole pizza = stomach ache do eats 18 plums = stomach ache. Slippery Elm is perfect and broth, she should be a bit hungry before getting back to life. LoL  Take a deep breath and let her feel the tummy ache. She will be just fine. Oy all that sugar is probably what has her throwing up here and there plus at the vet they will do blood work and see elevated sugar and what not and you'll end up giving her insulin - jk. Keep us posted and hopefully Snorkels is over the worst. Maybe a new name is called for in Snorkels case - hoover, shop vac, kirby? JK You will be fine and so will Snorkels.


Yep we definitely named her wrong. We should have waited a couple of weeks to name her and we would have known who she really is. 

You really think she would associate the discomfort with eating plums? I'm pretty sure she ate them day before yesterday. Man, that would be nice if she at least thought "hmmm" before she did it again although I have to admit she has not tried to sneak over to that side of the house today.


----------



## xellil

Well I gave her a little liver broth but I diluted it because meat juice always makes her puke. She threw up the meat juice, SIX plum seeds, and a couple of chunks of something but this morning I gave her some ground chicken with bones and I didn't see any of that.

Then she pooped one more seed. 

hubby has gone to the health food store to see if he can find slippery elm.


----------



## magicre

good. she needs to expel the contents that she ate.

love the sig, donna.....

i'm telling you....she's too much, this dog....

she needs to finish expelling ........if the liver broth upset her, throw some chicken bones into a pot and make some broth.....please do not let her stir.


----------



## xellil

OK - do I just do it with bones? Or do I need some meat also? I have a back I could throw in.

I guess chowder was right, maybe she was eating them back up when she threw up. I'm almost positive she didn't get into them yesterday, it was the day before.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> OK - do I just do it with bones? Or do I need some meat also? I have a back I could throw in.
> 
> I guess chowder was right, maybe she was eating them back up when she threw up. I'm almost positive she didn't get into them yesterday, it was the day before.


you can use backs...they are bony enough....if you have feet, use them too...just don't feed the meat or the bone to her just yet.

i have a feeling she's not quite done. she did, after all, swallow 18 plums....what a dog.

tell hubby to get you some infant plain pedialyte, unflavoured...just in case we need it.....i don't think we will, but it's good to have around.


----------



## xellil

Ok - I think we are up to 25 plums now, counting the ones in her stomach.

I just put a back on and I'll go grab a foot.

She seems puny but i've seen her alot worse.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Ok - I think we are up to 25 plums now, counting the ones in her stomach.
> 
> I just put a back on and I'll go grab a foot.
> 
> She seems puny but i've seen her alot worse.


25 plums. i'd be feeling punky about now, too.

this is going to be an all nighter, isn't it? LOL


----------



## Kat

Oh that snorkels, if I hadnt been reading this stuff myself, I wouldnt believe half the stories about what that little dog gets herself into! 

What is pedialyte used for? Should it always be part of a doggy medicine cabinet?


----------



## xellil

DEfinitely! I won't be mowing on the tractor today, either.

Kat, i think it replaces salts and electrolytes etc that they lose when they puke.

The vet told me to give Parker Gatorade and he hated it - i wish I had asked or remembered about the pedialyte.


----------



## Kat

Oh, that's good to know. I guess it wouldnt hurt to always have a bottle on hand just in case. Would it be good for using with diarrhea too, or is it more of a puke remedy?


----------



## xellil

Kat said:


> Oh, that's good to know. I guess it wouldnt hurt to always have a bottle on hand just in case. Would it be good for using with diarrhea too, or is it more of a puke remedy?


I'm not sure - I think it's for dehydration in general but I don't know if it would calm diarrhea - Liz and Re would know.

It does seem alot more water has been coming out of her front end than her back end.


----------



## Kat

I hope she gets back to her normal self soon. I really do feel bad for you for what that doggy makes you go through, I would be ripping my hair out by now if these stories belonged to Ruby lol.


----------



## xellil

Kat said:


> I hope she gets back to her normal self soon. I really do feel bad for you for what that doggy makes you go through, I would be ripping my hair out by now if these stories belonged to Ruby lol.


We did something like this once or twice a week before we started raw food - all her food made her sick. At least since we've switched to raw it's just been peanut butter bars, venison ribs, and plums!

I'm actually used to it, although you have to wonder if this time is going to be the time a blockage occurs. I feel alot better having people here to tell me what to do so I don't have to get her all drugged up.


----------



## chowder

That poor little girl! I think it should be hubby's job to go out there and pick up all the plums. Tell him it's good exercise - "bend and pick and bend and pick, that's it, one more time" ! :smile: 

And from now on, videotaping Snorkels should probably be a two person job. One to hold the camera and one to round around after her, keeping her out of trouble. Because we still have to have our videos of her, you can't stop posting those just because of the plum episode.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> That poor little girl! I think it should be hubby's job to go out there and pick up all the plums. Tell him it's good exercise - "bend and pick and bend and pick, that's it, one more time" ! :smile:
> 
> And from now on, videotaping Snorkels should probably be a two person job. One to hold the camera and one to round around after her, keeping her out of trouble. Because we still have to have our videos of her, you can't stop posting those just because of the plum episode.


yep, i got all caught up in that video and lost track of time - I thought she was just out there a few minutes but it had to be alot more than that. AND I lost track of her three times. 

OK I gave her some broth. Bless her heart she never refuses anything and just lapped it right up. 

I think I'm going to keep giving her about a teaspoon every half hour or so to get her hydration up. So far she hasn't puked. Does that sound ok?


----------



## Liz

Good night this dog is giving me ulcers. What was she thinking. Please get the pedialyte as all her sugar and nutrient values are pretty screwed up. I would definitely keep broth going and some pedialyte. Go easy on the food to be sure she gets this all out. I hope you were able to get slippery elm. The throwing up and diarrhea are good as she is clearing her system - that much sugar would be horrific for a small dog. Her body is purging just replace fluids with the broth and pedialyte. Keep us updated. What a little stinker. I am glad she is holding her own.Expect her to be very tired tonight after all this you or I would be. You poor thing. Try to get some rest.


----------



## xellil

Liz, he went by the health food store and they didn't have it. Isn't that where we are supposed to get it? I'll have to order some online i guess but I don't have any tonight.

he did get pedialyte.

Also, I have one more question - I normally give her benazapril in a little ball of ground chicken with bone. Can I still do that?

she has held down the first two teaspoons or so of chicken broth, although she did gag once. I just gave her a third.


----------



## Liz

I would honestly wait until she can keep a decent amount of broth down as it is much easier on her gut than solids and you don't have slippery elm. do you have aloe vera juice, by chance? Those little gag motion would keep me from giving her solids a few more hours at least.


----------



## xellil

No but I have sucralfate for stomach coating which I never gave her - could I use that?


----------



## xellil

Maybe not. It says stomach coating but when I look it up it's for ulcers, and they gave it to her for the abrasions in her stomach when she ate the venison ribs.


----------



## Liz

i would just keep her on broth a while longer to be sure her gut is calm and ready for solids. any little gagging and i would postpone solids by a few hours.


----------



## Donna Little

I had to give that to Madison when she had a disc problem so I think it would be okay. She had to be on a steroid that they thought could make her nauseous so she took sucralfate to coat her stomach and it didn't cause her any problems.


----------



## xellil

Donna Little said:


> I had to give that to Madison when she had a disc problem so I think it would be okay. She had to be on a steroid that they thought could make her nauseous so she took sucralfate to coat her stomach and it didn't cause her any problems.


Thanks - it does say it doesn't have many side effects but I may go a few more hours and see if I really need it. I don't know how long i can go without giving her a little food.


----------



## magicre

Liz said:


> Good night this dog is giving me ulcers. What was she thinking. Please get the pedialyte as all her sugar and nutrient values are pretty screwed up. I would definitely keep broth going and some pedialyte. Go easy on the food to be sure she gets this all out. I hope you were able to get slippery elm. The throwing up and diarrhea are good as she is clearing her system - that much sugar would be horrific for a small dog. Her body is purging just replace fluids with the broth and pedialyte. Keep us updated. What a little stinker. I am glad she is holding her own.Expect her to be very tired tonight after all this you or I would be. You poor thing. Try to get some rest.


what liz said.


----------



## magicre

super supplements or vitamin shoppe carry it. so does vitacost.com

do you have gnc?

it would be nice, but if not, broth and pedialyte every hour in small amounts should work.

no food for at least 24 hours, imo

you can use the sulcrafate, but if you don't have to....natural is better.

if she's not puking right now, i'd hold off and see if you can't get some aloe vera juice or slippery elm.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> super supplements or vitamin shoppe carry it. so does vitacost.com
> 
> do you have gnc?
> 
> it would be nice, but if noy, broth and pedialyte every hour in small amounts should work.
> 
> no food for at least 24 hours, imo


We didn't try those places - there's a health food store that he went to and it has a bunch of supplements but it's not a vitamin place like GNC. I'm sure there's a GNC somewhere, I'll try tomorrow.

I'm not going to tell her you said she shouldn't eat for 24 hours. She would send a hex your way! She must be feeling better, every time I move she runs to the kitchen.


----------



## tem_sat

Are you sure Snorkels is 14? She qualifies for health insurance at 13. It came out to about $40 per month, higher with lower deductible and co-pay. I cannot believe she ate a boat load of plums. Crazy Doxie! I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> We didn't try those places - there's a health food store that he went to and it has a bunch of supplements but it's not a vitamin place like GNC. I'm sure there's a GNC somewhere, I'll try tomorrow.
> 
> I'm not going to tell her you said she shouldn't eat for 24 hours. She would send a hex your way! She must be feeling better, every time I move she runs to the kitchen.


please tell her. at this point, if she is throwing hexes at me, she will be distracted from her shenanigans. 

i have broad shoulders. i can take it.


----------



## xellil

tem_sat said:


> Are you sure Snorkels is 14? She qualifies for health insurance at 13. It came out to about $40 per month, higher with lower deductible and co-pay. I cannot believe she ate a boat load of plums. Crazy Doxie! I hope she feels better soon.


I do need to get insurance on her. They'd probably cancel her after a year, though. Like having too many car accidents will get you cancelled.

She's eaten alot of broth and pedialyte - I'm making more. So far no pukes.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> I do need to get insurance on her. They'd probably cancel her after a year, though. Like having too many car accidents will get you cancelled.
> 
> She's eaten alot of broth and pedialyte - I'm making more. So far no pukes.


you are like a Jewish mother...and i say that fondly.

she doesn't need much pedialyte.....and she doesn't need to have much broth. it's just to keep her hydrated.....so a teaspoon every hour or so...and pedialyte every four hours.....

aloe vera juice could help.....


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Thanks - it does say it doesn't have many side effects but I may go a few more hours and see if I really need it. I don't know how long i can go without giving her a little food.


even as small as she is, broth has nutrients......and the pedialyte has electrolytes to replace what she's vomited.

try to hold off food as long as possible...and you don't have to give her broth every half hour....every hour or so is fine....and the pedialyte ever three to four hours.

once she stops puking or having the runs, tomorrow, probably, then she can have a small piece of chicken


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> you are like a Jewish mother...and i say that fondly.
> 
> she doesn't need much pedialyte.....and she doesn't need to have much broth. it's just to keep her hydrated.....so a teaspoon every hour or so...and pedialyte every four hours.....
> 
> aloe vera juice could help.....


no aloe, sorry 

She's had i dunno - a whole bunch of pedialyte and maybe half a cup of broth. And I broke down and gave her 1/4 of a chicken heart, just a little tiny bite. 

Maybe I am overdoing it a little. Rats. I'd hate to have to start all over again.


----------



## Donna Little

xellil said:


> no aloe, sorry
> 
> She's had i dunno - a whole bunch of pedialyte and maybe half a cup of broth. And I broke down and gave her 1/4 of a chicken heart, just a little tiny bite.
> 
> Maybe I am overdoing it a little. Rats. I'd hate to have to start all over again.


You're like me. I want my dogs to be totally back to normal immediately. I want to feed them to SEE if they're okay. Like a puke-test. 
Can you hold food down now? How bout now? Try again, how bout now? Still no? Well, how bout now? Maybe? Hungry? How bout now?? 
I don't really do that but I can't tell you how badly I always want to....:wink:


----------



## chowder

If you have a Whole Foods store by you, they carry the Slippery Elm in liquid and pills.(I found that out by me). You don't have to go to a health foods store.

I hope she is feeling better today. I have a final exam to take but I had to check on her before I could leave for it!!


----------



## xellil

Chowder good luck on your test! I know you will ace it 

And Donna I totally get it. I've not had to be patient before. Snorkels certainly isn't.

I'm just about ready to call my own self a liar, too, because honestly if I wasn't looking at it I don't know if I'd believe it. She just pooped out 4 mores, and I'm starting to lose count but I think that's 29. 

The ones coming out the back still seem really hard so I'm hoping she's not going to end up digesting some of these and end up setting off cyanide bombs in her intestines. The ones in her stomach were softer.

No puking so far - I just gave her pedialyte, broth, and 1/4 chicken heart. how long before I can give her more or do I just keep doing this all day if she doesn't throw up?


----------



## magicre

i would keep giving her broth.

see if you can find some aloe vera juice or slippery elm capsules..or liquid or powder.

gnc carries i think, slippery elm in a bottle with a dropper. 

stop feeding her. do i have to get on a plane and come down there?

after chowder's test, which she will totally ace and maddy's birthday for donna, i will gather the two of them, come to your house and give you a sound hand tying, so you can't feed her.

broth is good. if you really cannot stand it, give her white meat chicken. it is the least nutritious and the easiest to swallow,

but as G'd is my witness, i shall thrash you if you feed her more than a tiny bite.

NO CHICKEN HEART. that's the richest part.

if she can manage to not vomit today...then you can feed her around supper. or 4 pm, whichever comes first.

if she is still pooping plums....oh my.....then she needs to expel.

the pedialyte is only if she starts to dehydrate. it is chock full of electrolytes, the one thing you don't want to give too much....

but chicken broth? if she isn't vomiting, you can give her a little more as the day progresses...

this is something for which patience is a virtue LOL


----------



## xellil

Well my head is pretty thick but I think I'm starting to get it! No food 

I will refrain, i promise, since you gave me a time - 4 pm!! If no pukes. I just gave her a little more pedialyte with her broth but no more of that either, just broth.

Thank you!


----------



## magicre

Kat said:


> Oh that snorkels, if I hadnt been reading this stuff myself, I wouldnt believe half the stories about what that little dog gets herself into!
> 
> What is pedialyte used for? Should it always be part of a doggy medicine cabinet?


pedialyte is one of those little miracles that comes along and totally stops infant death from gastroenteritis.....and the dehydration that comes from it.

infants get dehydrated so fast, losing their nutrients and electrolytes, that, by the time they get to the hospital they are either close to death or just about dead.

enter pedialyte...that replaces electrolytes. so parents are no longer having to run their babies to the ER.....prolonged diarrhea is no longer a death sentence.

now we use it on adults and dogs, with fantastic results...of course, one has to size the dog and realise that we only need to give it in very small quantities....or it can tax the kidneys, especially if the dog is not dehydrated; hence, the broth. 

pedialyte. a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Liz

Please, please listen to Re. This little angel has swallowed more plums than I would thought possible. You really don't want those to start breaking down in her system. Get some slippery elm - you are going to need to coat her gut just in case some of those seeds do start to get broken down and prevent absorption. I would look to give slippery elm 3 days just to be safe. If she keeps doing well by all mean feed a small meal at 4 - 5 this evening but liquid will keep her system flushing out.


----------



## xellil

Liz said:


> Please, please listen to Re. This little angel has swallowed more plums than I would thought possible. You really don't want those to start breaking down in her system. Get some slippery elm - you are going to need to coat her gut just in case some of those seeds do start to get broken down and prevent absorption. I would look to give slippery elm 3 days just to be safe. If she keeps doing well by all mean feed a small meal at 4 - 5 this evening but liquid will keep her system flushing out.


OK. I was going to order it online for next time but I'll go to town and try to find some. I'll start calling around now.


----------



## xellil

OK I found it at the first place I googled. I guess I'll have to take Snorkels with me since I can't leave her by herself right now. 

But I do have a concern and please, please excuse my ignorance about this. Well, actually two concerns.

First, if I'm not giving her food she's not making any poop, and if she has no poop how will she push out any seeds that are still in there?

Also, if I give her slippery elm will she not be able to absorb any of the nutrients in her food?


----------



## Liz

Fluids in flushes her system out more quickly than if she has to digest solids first. As for the slippery elm -- yes it will block some nutrients but not all and you will only use it 2 or 3 days. It is much better to prevent any toxins from the seeds entering her system than to risk problems from them. She will get all her nutrients back in due time. Another couple of light days won't hurt and she will get some nutrients even with the slippery elm.


----------



## xellil

Thanks - I called a friend who has picked up the slippery elm and he's going to stop and see if he can find me some white meat chicken that's not enhanced. I only have chicken hearts and backs.

If not, I have whitefish and cod I can give her - that's very light.

So I should have it soon.


----------



## magicre

Liz said:


> Please, please listen to Re. This little angel has swallowed more plums than I would thought possible. You really don't want those to start breaking down in her system. Get some slippery elm - you are going to need to coat her gut just in case some of those seeds do start to get broken down and prevent absorption. I would look to give slippery elm 3 days just to be safe. If she keeps doing well by all mean feed a small meal at 4 - 5 this evening but liquid will keep her system flushing out.


please please please listen to liz LOL

not fish, either.

chicken breast.


----------



## xellil

I hope he can find some chicken breast. The first store he stopped at didn't have any without salt, so he's stopping by one more but I'm not going to ask him to go to five stores since he's doing me a favor - I normally don't give her any storebought chicken just because of the salt. I buy it from the dog food guy because I'm more sure it's not enhanced.

Well, i guess in reality she doesn't eat anything but hearts because I only feed her rich meat.

No fish? Isn't that a light meat that would be ok? If not and if he doesn't find any breast, maybe I could tear meat off the backs. But I think that's dark also. Oh dear.

I do have some pork loin I could thaw, I think.

Or maybe he'll find breast with less than 100 mg. I hope. It's getting closer to 4


----------



## magicre

she can go past four, trust me.

i can't move to texas if there is no such thing as unenhanced chicken LOL

just buy a whole one and cut the breast meat off.....

when you fed her the heart, did she puke? the little tiny piece of heart?


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> she can go past four, trust me.
> 
> i can't move to texas if there is no such thing as unenhanced chicken LOL
> 
> just buy a whole one and cut the breast meat off.....
> 
> when you fed her the heart, did she puke? the little tiny piece of heart?


nope - she has not puked or gagged since that one time yesterday afternoon. i try to watch her every second, but I hope I didn't miss anything. She throws up totally silently, unlike Rebel who horks loud enough to hear across the road.

When the termite guy came out she barked like crazy at him. So I think that's a good sign.


----------



## magicre

if you cannot find unenhanced chicken.....

a tiny tiny piece of white fish. tiny.

the slippery elm at this point is more important.....and the continuation of the broth to flush her system....

tiny pieces of fish every three to four hours....broth, as much as she wants...and slippery elm for the next three days. 

i too would not make a friend travel to fifty stores doing me a favour.

tomorrow...if she tolerates the tiny tiny pieces of white fish you are giving her...you can give her a tiny tiny piece of pork loin....which is very lean, yes?


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> if you cannot find unenhanced chicken.....
> 
> a tiny tiny piece of white fish. tiny.
> 
> the slippery elm at this point is more important.....and the continuation of the broth to flush her system....
> 
> tiny pieces of fish every three to four hours....broth, as much as she wants...and slippery elm for the next three days.
> 
> i too would not make a friend travel to fifty stores doing me a favour.
> 
> tomorrow...if she tolerates the tiny tiny pieces of white fish you are giving her...you can give her a tiny tiny piece of pork loin....which is very lean, yes?


Well, actually I just thought of something - hubby is going by the butcher tonight on the way home and I can get him to get chicken breasts there. I bet they are unenhanced. He just gets home so late - I won't see him until probably 6:30

The only place I know for sure to get them is Wal-mart. They usually have them. 

No, I think the pork is fatty. so that's out.

Snorkels just took her hex off you. You said she could have as much broth as she wants!


----------



## Liz

Just remember when you feel bad about Snorkel's empty tummy that she was the one who decided 30 plums was a good idea - you are just trying to fix her poor decision. LOL you are a good mommy to a silly pup. She will be fine. You are doing good.


----------



## magicre

ah, snorkels.....you will be the death of us all....

we're up to 30 plums? 

she can have broth. it's best if you wait for chicken breast.....she won't starve. you've given her pedialyte which replaced her electrolytes....you've given her broth without salt which gives her enough nutrition.....and if she can, from now until hubby gets home, refrain from trying to kill herself with broth....she can have a tiny tiny piece of chicken breast.

the idea is to keep her stomach fairly empty.....because we want to flush her out and not make her digestive tract work on another project when it's not finished with this one yet.


----------



## xellil

Ok. I will follow your instructions to the letter!

I think it's 29 now - but close enough to 30. I probably missed one in there somewhere. Man, I hope they are all gone.


----------



## magicre

so where are we with the ahem, little angel?


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> so where are we with the ahem, little angel?


She's slipperied, brothed, and chickened! So far, so good.

No poops since this morning so hopefully the next one will be seed-free.

I do have a question - can I give her a little more food tomorrow if she's still doing ok? Tonight I fed her twice, both about 1/4 ounce.


----------



## magicre

as long as she is stable, yes, you can feed a little food, along with slippery elm and the broth.

little bits at a time....

and then if she is good on saturday....you can probably slowly increase her food.

so slippery elm for today, tomorrow and friday....three days....k?


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> as long as she is stable, yes, you can feed a little food, along with slippery elm and the broth.
> 
> little bits at a time....
> 
> and then if she is good on saturday....you can probably slowly increase her food.
> 
> so slippery elm for today, tomorrow and friday....three days....k?


Yes maam! Got it. I just gave her slippery elm and broth.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Yes maam! Got it. I just gave her slippery elm and broth.


here's what i want you to tell snorkels...the moon is simply not your friend. those lunar tides are influencing your brain. the moon is closer to the earth than it usually is and there's a full one right around the corner.

there may not be empirical data supporting this claim, but crazy dogs get crazier around this time of year. 

don't you be one of them, snorkels, do you hear me? you can hex me or not.....but you're giving me heart palpitations LOL

think that will help, nikie?


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> here's what i want you to tell snorkels...the moon is simply not your friend. those lunar tides are influencing your brain. the moon is closer to the earth than it usually is and there's a full one right around the corner.
> 
> there may not be empirical data supporting this claim, but crazy dogs get crazier around this time of year.
> 
> don't you be one of them, snorkels, do you hear me? you can hex me or not.....but you're giving me heart palpitations LOL
> 
> think that will help, nikie?


HAHA! I'm sure it will!


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> HAHA! I'm sure it will!


you're just saying that, Nikie.....


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> you're just saying that, Nikie.....


I don't think so - she hasn't eaten any plums lately, or any other awful thing. So maybe Re is getting into her head.


----------



## chowder

xellil said:


> So maybe Re is getting into her head.


Re gets into everyone's heads eventually !! (and I mean that in a good way!) 

Every time I go to the store now, I have Re whispering in my head "don't put that in your cart.....drop those Cheetos, back away from the Twinkies slowly." I even had an organic apple for my tv snack last night, and thought it was good!

You'll see. Soon Snorkels will be running from those plums.


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> Re gets into everyone's heads eventually !! (and I mean that in a good way!)
> 
> Every time I go to the store now, I have Re whispering in my head "don't put that in your cart.....drop those Cheetos, back away from the Twinkies slowly." I even had an organic apple for my tv snack last night, and thought it was good!
> 
> You'll see. Soon Snorkels will be running from those plums.


LOL.....that's just way funny.....

snorkels is next. i'm getting old from her antics.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> Re gets into everyone's heads eventually !! (and I mean that in a good way!)
> 
> Every time I go to the store now, I have Re whispering in my head "don't put that in your cart.....drop those Cheetos, back away from the Twinkies slowly." I even had an organic apple for my tv snack last night, and thought it was good!
> 
> You'll see. Soon Snorkels will be running from those plums.


It kind of rubs off on you after awhile, doesn't it? Shoot, maybe she'll send me stop smoking vibes.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> It kind of rubs off on you after awhile, doesn't it? Shoot, maybe she'll send me stop smoking vibes.


in a word, chantix. best thing honey and i ever did.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> in a word, chantix. best thing honey and i ever did.


Oh, how I wish. Almost every medication on earth gives me angioedema, and Chantix is one of them. My cousin thought it was great and last time I saw her she was totally quit.


----------



## xellil

This morning she pooped a seed and it was soft and I almost missed it. It's been almost two days since she pooped the last one. I am a tiny bit freaked out because I'm sure it's been in there for four days.

Then she threw up a couple of teaspoons of white foam.

Should i go back to total broth? I know there's nothing I can do if there are any more seeds in there except try to get them out.

ETA: no, it's been a week since she ate the seeds, five days since she started having diarrhea, and three days since she started pooping seeds.


----------



## magicre

she's hungry, i'm betting.

i think you can feed her now. i would still put broth in her food to keep her hydrated and keep flushing her out, but that puke sounds like a hunger puke....

if the seed is soft, then now is the time to get her moving....

just my opinion, i'd keep her on slippery elm for the next two days...since she apparently still has seeds. such a dog.


----------



## magicre

as to chantix?

for us, it was a miracle. we didn't stop smoking on the ten day mark....too much pressure. we actually took the chantix and let it work...until 6 weeks later, i was down to 2 cigs a day and honey was smoking 6.

and then we stopped, but we left a pack in the garage....it's probably still there.

this month marks five years for us.

even with out the chantix, i still think the only way to stop is to wean off....one cig less every few days....

because the emotional rollercoaster withdrawal, to me, was ever so much harder than the physical one, which took about three days.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> she's hungry, i'm betting.
> 
> i think you can feed her now.


Thank you! And Snorkels thanks you


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> as to chantix?
> 
> for us, it was a miracle. we didn't stop smoking on the ten day mark....too much pressure. we actually took the chantix and let it work...until 6 weeks later, i was down to 2 cigs a day and honey was smoking 6.
> 
> and then we stopped, but we left a pack in the garage....it's probably still there.
> 
> this month marks five years for us.
> 
> even with out the chantix, i still think the only way to stop is to wean off....one cig less every few days....
> 
> because the emotional rollercoaster withdrawal, to me, was ever so much harder than the physical one, which took about three days.


i know mine is mostly mental. I have all kinds of nicotine substitutes and when i was working I could easily not smoke for 16 hours or so. Last spring, I was down to one cigarette a day for a few weeks and then life started really becoming awful and I went back to my old crutch.

But i think I'm starting to get emphysema. My dad died of COPD and I saw every bit of it. My brain just keeps on telling me forget the lungs, smoke smoke smoke.


----------



## Liz

Yes, feed your girl but keep the slippery elm going so you don't get problems from the seeds deteriorating in her gut. I rather she lack nutrients than have any toxic effects from the remaining seed or seeds at this point. Snorkel's is so well taken care of her nutrition will get back on par in a few days.


----------



## xellil

Liz said:


> Yes, feed your girl but keep the slippery elm going so you don't get problems from the seeds deteriorating in her gut. I rather she lack nutrients than have any toxic effects from the remaining seed or seeds at this point. Snorkel's is so well taken care of her nutrition will get back on par in a few days.


I will definitely continue the slippery elm. I do worry about the seeds getting digested. 

I am giving her half a capsule twice a day - should I increase that?


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> i know mine is mostly mental. I have all kinds of nicotine substitutes and when i was working I could easily not smoke for 16 hours or so. Last spring, I was down to one cigarette a day for a few weeks and then life started really becoming awful and I went back to my old crutch.
> 
> But i think I'm starting to get emphysema. My dad died of COPD and I saw every bit of it. My brain just keeps on telling me forget the lungs, smoke smoke smoke.


have you lost your mind?

when life goes sideways, i think it's still better than death or worse, being attached to an oxygen machine for the rest of your days.

stop smoking. does hubby smoke?


----------



## xellil

Yep, he does. He quit when I almost quit and then he started back again. He smoked less than me and he started alot later in life so his lungs are in better shape.


----------



## Liz

Re, maybe a stop smoking subliminal tape of you! Over and over threatening to move in if she doesn't stop smoking this instant! I can almost hear you myself and I don't smoke. You could make a whole line of sublimal tapes - "Put away that cigarette" "Back away from the Twinkie" " Don't even look at the pasta" etc. I see a fortune in your future!


----------



## xellil

Liz said:


> Re, maybe a stop smoking subliminal tape of you! Over and over threatening to move in if she doesn't stop smoking this instant! I can almost hear you myself and I don't smoke. You could make a whole line of sublimal tapes - "Put away that cigarette" "Back away from the Twinkie" " Don't even look at the pasta" etc. I see a fortune in your future!


r an

Yep, I'm scared of her and she's half a continent away!


----------



## Liz

How do you think I feel - i am 20 minutes away and I owe her some colloidal silver. I live in terror.


----------



## magicre

liz, you owe me nothing.....your love and support during my crazies is more than enough for me....

nikie...the only way i could quit was if honey quit too....so i told him smoking was killing me and i had to quit. he didn't want to, i didn't want to. i liked smoking....but i knew i was getting sicker and sicker, so we both quit at the same time. my MIL lived with us and we made her quit too, since we were the ones buying her cigs.

once all three of us started, it wasn't easy.....but in the end, it took about two months to really know we were over the hump.

but to this day, i still want one. when life goes sideways, which it's been doing for the past seven years....i want to smoke...and we quit five years ago LOL...before the worst of all the health issues....i guess stopping just triggered my brain....to stop adapting to the cigs and start letting go of all my organs.

now that i think about it, i should start again. LOL

subliminals.....that is an idea....maybe i can use them on me first....and then sell them.


----------



## chowder

My husband and his whole family smoked when I married them (and my parents smoked). I'd walk in the house and couldn't see across the room from the smoke! He tried to quit a few times but ended up going back because everyone around him at work smoked. I have asthma and we were talking about having a baby and between the two things, being around smoke was not helpful to me. 

Then one Christmas he gave me a card for my present. Inside was taped a cigarette that was broken in half. Since it was his present to me, he had to quit and not go back. It was the one thing mentally that kept him from smoking again. And he hasn't smoked since then .... it's been 26 years. Although now my oldest son (the one my husband quit smoking so we could have) smokes and I want to kill him.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> My husband and his whole family smoked when I married them (and my parents smoked). I'd walk in the house and couldn't see across the room from the smoke! He tried to quit a few times but ended up going back because everyone around him at work smoked. I have asthma and we were talking about having a baby and between the two things, being around smoke was not helpful to me.
> 
> Then one Christmas he gave me a card for my present. Inside was taped a cigarette that was broken in half. Since it was his present to me, he had to quit and not go back. It was the one thing mentally that kept him from smoking again. And he hasn't smoked since then .... it's been 26 years. Although now my oldest son (the one my husband quit smoking so we could have) smokes and I want to kill him.


What a thoughtful husband you have! And you probably saved his life.

We quit smoking inside when my son was sixteen but I know my smoking contributed greatly to his ear infections as a child and allergies later on. It sure didn't help any. I am very grateful he doesn't smoke OR drink. 

When I was in the hospital having him, they had smoking rooms. I could smoke in the hospital bed as long as he wasn't with me. That just seems so crazy today.


----------



## chowder

xellil said:


> Chowder good luck on your test! I know you will ace it





magicre said:


> after chowder's test, which she will totally ace and maddy's birthday for donna, i will gather the two of them, come to your house and give you a sound hand tying, so you can't feed her.


Well, I didn't 'ace' the biology final, but I did get an "A" on it, and an A for the course. I'm pretty sure it's from all the time spent talking on this board with you guys. I learned everything here that I needed to know about biology, from Ben Wa balls to ass plugs. (although I wasn't able to use those two answers on the test :heh


----------



## magicre

chowder said:


> Well, I didn't 'ace' the biology final, but I did get an "A" on it, and an A for the course. I'm pretty sure it's from all the time spent talking on this board with you guys. I learned everything here that I needed to know about biology, from Ben Wa balls to ass plugs. (although I wasn't able to use those two answers on the test :heh


but you were prepared, just in case. 

well done you.


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> Well, I didn't 'ace' the biology final, but I did get an "A" on it, and an A for the course. I'm pretty sure it's from all the time spent talking on this board with you guys. I learned everything here that I needed to know about biology, from Ben Wa balls to ass plugs. (although I wasn't able to use those two answers on the test :heh


.
Rats! You couldn't even use them for extra credit? It IS biology!

And a big fat giant congratulations! You worked hard, and I know it's not easy.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Wow what a drama I missed. 

I am glad snorkels is ok now. What a crazy little maniac! 

It is nice knowing people here are so nice and willing to help not only advice wise but also to help squash the absolute PANIC that can ensue. 

And Xellil, I used to chain smoke up to two packs a day. I had quite a few false starts but I quit cold turkey and have not looked back since. It is quite something as I have absolutely no will power normally. I WILL eat a whole box of twinkies if my mind is set on it. At night, my chest would hurt, it would feel like an elephant was sitting on it and hiking with my dogs was agonizing. I think my wanting to use the entire function of my lungs is what ultimately made me quit. 

I hope you do quit. I know it is not easy and I miss the social aspect of smoking outside with my smoking buddies but my lungs will always be better friends to me than coworkers.


----------



## xellil

Thank you. I know I'll never quit if I don't keep trying. I think I would feel so much better about everything, including life in general, if I could. 

And it is nice to have the people here. I knew what was going to happen if I took Snorkels to the vet and i didn't want to do that again. They made me feel like i wasn't totally helpless and dependent on a vet, and that was a good feeling.


----------



## magicre

sobering thought.....i quit in 2007. in 2009, i was diagnosed with bladder cancer. my urologist was a curmudgeon but an excellent doctor. loved him....and he said...do you smoke? i said no. 

he looked at me and said, liar, you used to. LOL....that's what gave you this. you could have avoided it, you know....

many would have taken offence at what he said...but he really was a compassionate guy...who told the truth. and that was the truth.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> sobering thought.....i quit in 2007. in 2009, i was diagnosed with bladder cancer. my urologist was a curmudgeon but an excellent doctor. loved him....and he said...do you smoke? i said no.
> 
> he looked at me and said, liar, you used to. LOL....that's what gave you this. you could have avoided it, you know....
> 
> many would have taken offence at what he said...but he really was a compassionate guy...who told the truth. and that was the truth.


Yep, it affects so much more than the lungs/heart. I hope you got rid of your cancer? Oh dear.

A friend of my mom just got diagnosed with COPD and she quit smoking 20 years ago.


----------



## magicre

xellil said:


> Yep, it affects so much more than the lungs/heart. I hope you got rid of your cancer? Oh dear.
> 
> A friend of my mom just got diagnosed with COPD and she quit smoking 20 years ago.


i have been cancer free now for three years.....i need seven more before i am considered cured.

every time i want that cig, i think about the tumour silently slowly growing inside of me that has an 80% recurrence rate, even though it is papillary cancer which has a 98% cure rate.


----------



## xellil

YAY! I guess you can't get to 7 years until you pass three. But I'm glad things are heading in the right direction.

No matter the cure rate - no fun. I've only had basal cell skin cancers and last time they took a giant hunk out of my nose. Payback for all those years I tried to get a tan.

Goodness knows what the payback will be for the smoking.


----------



## magicre

i don't know. depends somewhat on your genetics...my grandfather smoked until he died at 80 ish....and drank, too. 

and lest you think i quit smoking for health reasons, let me disabuse you of that notion. i began to be offended at the price.....my doctor said we would fail because that wasn't a good enough reason.

he was wrong. LOL


----------



## Kwpgrooming

Feed red raspberry leaf and/or pumpkin for diarrhea and peppermint for vomiting, gas and helps with digestion.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

Kwpgrooming said:


> Feed red raspberry leaf and/or pumpkin for diarrhea and peppermint for vomiting, gas and helps with digestion.


I do beleive Nikie(and those who helped her) have it under control by now!:thumb:


----------

